# My horsefield can't open her eyes



## K123 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi there, I am new to RFUK but am seeking advice on my 2 yr old horsefield tortoise. She hasn't been able to open her eyes properly for a couple of weeks or so now and bathing her has been helping although the last two days I can't get her to open them at all and she isn't eating. Has anyone ever heard of this and if so is there anything I can do before I resort to the vets. I have been spraying her table to try to create humidity but advise on this would be appreciated. 

Many thanks in advance. 

Kirstie


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

K123 said:


> Hi there, I am new to RFUK but am seeking advice on my 2 yr old horsefield tortoise. She hasn't been able to open her eyes properly for a couple of weeks or so now and bathing her has been helping although the last two days I can't get her to open them at all and she isn't eating. Has anyone ever heard of this and if so is there anything I can do before I resort to the vets. I have been spraying her table to try to create humidity but advise on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Kirstie


Does she have any thing different in appearance with her eyes?
Horsefields are known to have eye problems.
I would highly suggest a vet visit asap. If this has gone on for a couple weeks could be some sort of infection.


----------



## K123 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you for your speedy response. One eye is open but I would say it doesn't look great. Other eye is not swollen or anything just simply shut. She is currently running around living room and actually happier than she has been but I am going to get her seen by the vet today I think just to be on the safe side. 

I have heard sone eye problems are caused by lack of humidity in their home. Is there any advise on this? 

She is my first and I worry a lot as I just want to get it right. 

Many thanks

Kirstie


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

What do you keep her in?


----------



## K123 (Jan 16, 2015)

She is in a torto use table.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

What substrate are you using?


----------



## K123 (Jan 16, 2015)

I can't remember the name but I got it from the exotics shop and it is fairly course and has little white bits in. It's not top soil. Shame you can't uploads pics or I would show you


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

K123 said:


> I can't remember the name but I got it from the exotics shop and it is fairly course and has little white bits in. It's not top soil. Shame you can't uploads pics or I would show you


Upload photos to photobucket or an image hosting like imgur.com and link the images in here.


----------

